# Mule-Fuel (ie: Poo Logs)



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

An alternative fuel source for cooking and home heating is manure. Compressed horse/mule manure burns hot and well, with no creosote build up and no odor (maybe a little smell like burning straw). Manure and peat have been used for thousands of years as fuel sources. The American pioneers used dry buffalo chips. I have found that I can use regular dry horse "apples" for Dutch oven cooking, as an alternate for charcoal. The little poo balls burn faster than charcoal, so it will take more of them, but heck, it's free! Compressed poo blocks about half the size of a soup can last longer. Larger sized "logs" can also be made very simply by mixing fresh poo with a little water to make a thick slurry. Use rubber boots to press this into molds. Turn out and let dry. These poo logs burn clean and hot in a fireplace or wood burning stove. The remaining ash is highly fertile for the garden. 

I can use my sun ovens on sunny days and my mule-fuel Dutch ovens on cloudy days - free cooking!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Good idea, but I'm not stockpiling poo...


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Never say never! Dry poo logs are completely odorless, lightweight, and transport easily. I sure don't want to be out gathering firewood with zombies in the woods. Better to stick close to home, recycle the poo, and then trade it when everyone else runs out of firewood.  As long as my mules can eat their hay, they can also cook my meals.  Besides, making poo logs is the perfect job for someone in the group who starts whining about their other duties.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I've seen it done many times on TV but around here, there is plenty of fuel (least for now) so I have never tried using it, but none the less, a very good tip, thanks.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

thanks for a great tip and how to! its great to have this and tuck the knowledge away for when needed! welcome to the forum!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> Good idea, but I'm not stockpiling poo...


I am now!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

And when you are collecting poo and you get a little thirsty don't forget.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I love my sun oven.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

me too! I don't love your sun oven because I don't know it... but I do love mine!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

If you watch some of the old Westerns you will see that many of the covered wagons had a canvas tarp looking thing suspended from the bottom of the wagon. This is historically correct. Was the wagon was moving during the day there would be someone on the ground picking up dried buffalo paddies and throwing them into the tarp to be used for the fires at the end of the day.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll stick with the firewood.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> If you watch some of the old Westerns you will see that many of the covered wagons had a canvas tarp looking thing suspended from the bottom of the wagon. This is historically correct. Was the wagon was moving during the day there would be someone on the ground picking up dried buffalo paddies and throwing them into the tarp to be used for the fires at the end of the day.


True but if you were the last wagon in line you were shit outa luck.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

hahaha. ya'll.


----------

